# K-Line 4-6-2 whistle Controller



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Whats the deal with the K-Line 4-6-2 whistle controller. If I understand correctly, the only way the tender whistle works is by the included whistle controller that came with the loco?

Ticking of buying one but want to know what I'm getting into first.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess that depends on what specific model we're talking about. While K-Line did have a remote for some products, they also worked with the conventional interfaces. The K-Line milk car loading and unloading platforms with the K-Line milk car come to mind. You can operate the accessories using the remote or with a conventional operating track and pushbuttons.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, I'm seeing a bunch of k line Pacifics on eBay that come with a controller and read on Thor's site that the whistle only works with the controller.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Can you provide links to what you're talking about?


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

It looks like a decent price but I don't know enough about it to make a educated descision. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300781389393


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't see anything there to suggest the whistle isn't controlled in the standard method using DC offsets on the track voltage. I've had a number of K-Line steamers through here, and all the conventional ones worked with a standard transformer whistle control. The whistle controller in that listing appears to be an add-on like the Lionel sound control button that applies a DC offset to the track. The switch flips the polarity of the signal to run the bell in the _OTHER_ setting.

What's the _*Thor's Site*_ you speak of?

Edit: I did some more checking. Apparently, some of the early K-Line stuff needed a greater DC voltage offset than many PW transformers delivered, so operation with Lionel transformers was spotty with the K-Line stuff. That's why they had their own controller. A modern transformer has a greater voltage output, but it might be an issue with the older K-Line tenders and a PW transformer.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

John, 
The Thor page, http://www.thortrains.net/needful1.html, stated two things. One was that k line transformers were bare basic and didn't come with whistle buttons meaning they had to be purchased separately. It also then said later in the page that some 4-6-2s whistle only worked with the extra controller. 

Based on that and your post anode I would assume then that the whistle can function with my modern Lionel cw-80


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the CW-80 or a similar modern transformer should honk the horn. The issue was low voltage for older PW transformers.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Agreed, looks like a nice engine for $55. It should whistle just fine with a conventional transformer with a built in whistle control.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll post pics once it comes in. I picked up an old orange SF box car for it too.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a cheap K-Line Pacific that is based on one made by Marx,probably the 333.The whistle blows with a Lionel CW-80 and a predecessor 40 watt set transformer from the 1990s,MTH Z-500[?] and the Z-4000.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Just recieved the K-line and posted pix.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=159654#post159654


Is there a thread on cleaning an engine? I'd like to go through the inards to make sure everything is properly lubed but I've never done that before?

Edit: found some. WWTMD? (What Would T-Man Do)

Whistle doesn't work with the cw80. I'll try reversing polarity and then trying out the separate whistle controller to rule out the whistle itself isn't the prob.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Swapped polarity with the wires, ******. So,I hooked up the whistle switch and the only thing that happened was the whistle went "whu...". Just "Whu". No "Woooooo!". Either way, I'd like to just have the whistle blow with out the silly box. 

I've looked but can't find anything on just replacing a whistle in a tender. Anyone know a place that just sells a simple whistle I replace this one with?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can replace it with an electronic one from a variety of sources. I don't know where you'd find an exact replacement.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw something from Kadee that looked nice. I just need a whistle but something more modern would be cool to.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm surprised that Kadee offers a whistle that is compatible with O-scale AC transformers, that isn't their strong suit.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry. It was Dallee. Not Kadee.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, Dallee has them. MRC used to have an AC sounder that was pretty cool and cheaper than the Dallee ones. Try emailing [email protected] and see if they ever finished the new design they were talking about. Here's a thread where it was discussed over in the OGR Forums. http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/displayForumTopic/content/2415514336634640


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks John. I tried their website and it still says that it is no longer made. I'll email him when I get off duty as well as Jeff at TrainTender. Jeff was very helpful in replacing a drive rod piece and might have some ideas.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They don't have it on the website, but I think it's still available "behind the curtain".


----------

